# how do you stop crying over girls that are in high school



## Kevlin (Dec 11, 2013)

The thing is when I was a junior I had feelings for freshman and went into senior year with them being sophomores. Now I graduated. And I'm sitting home all day doing nothing not get any pussy and they all abandoned me and are in high school surrounded by guys and are getting attention every day. I guess its not so much that I still like these girls. Its that I'm jealous of their high school flirtatious no responsibility lifestyle. This makes me rage inside and it seems I won't feel better until two years from now when they graduate and see the world for what it really is. A huge shithole. How can i?get over my je alousybefore those two years.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Cauterize your tear ducts.

Kev, you really do make some oddball trolling attempts.
Your thread topics belong more in a place like the BB.com misc than here.

Did you buy a car yet?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 11, 2013)

Bang her mom and grandma, hell with it bang her dog too!


----------



## italian1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Can this dude take a break for let's say a week or so???


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Can this dude take a break for let's say a week or so???



i was hoping for a ban, myself


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Bang her mom and grandma, hell with it bang her dog too!



Even if the dog's a male?


----------



## DF (Dec 11, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Can this dude take a break for let's say a week or so???



He was already banned 7 days for being a douche, but I'll consider giving him another timeout.


----------



## DF (Dec 11, 2013)

Can we trade this guy & bring Tiller back instead?


----------



## No1uknw (Dec 11, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Even if the dog's a male?



Yes but the courtesy thing to do in that case is give the dog a reach around.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

No1uknw said:


> Yes but the courtesy thing to do in that case is give the dog a reach around.



That's what I was wondering. I mean I'm all for a good rusty trombone or something but just needed the advice of everyone else here


----------



## No1uknw (Dec 11, 2013)

if the dogs not fixed be sure to wrap your thumb and index finger around his sack and firmly pull his sack taut away from his body when he's about to blow.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

Does that increase the pressure and make it shoot like a super soaker?


----------



## Kevlin (Dec 11, 2013)

What the hell I made a thread asking how to stop crying and u switched the thread topic to dogs? Unless we are talking about female dogs this threads going back to the op. Thread topic; bitches


----------



## No1uknw (Dec 11, 2013)

the sack not being allowed to pull up against the base of the penis combine with you been inside the dog should accomplish that yes. You wont be able to see the full effect though  if the dog isnt comfortable laying hiss back during intercourse.


----------



## No1uknw (Dec 11, 2013)

Kevlin said:


> What the hell I made a thread asking how to stop crying and u switched the thread topic to dogs? Unless we are talking about female dogs this threads going back to the op. Thread topic; bitches



Bang mom and grandma from behind " Doggie style" (sorry dog reference again Kevlin) rub your thumb around the outside of their anus with one hand then reach under their legs and rub the clit with the other. You can gauge if their open to anal this way too. After rubbing the outside of the anus for awhile gently penetrate it. If their don't push your arm back you should be good to go.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 11, 2013)

I tell you what Kevlin, I'm gonna send you a  hooker for the whole day, It's on me..pm me your address.


----------



## chrisotpherm (Dec 11, 2013)

Go to college. More chicks there anyways.


----------



## Kevlin (Dec 11, 2013)

Lmao I was like lmao I'm in college girls here are fat and nerdy man that's why its college.


----------



## DF (Dec 11, 2013)

Kevlin said:


> Lmao I was like lmao I'm in college girls here are fat and nerdy man that's why its college.



Fat & nerdy girls need lovin too.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

DF said:


> Fat & nerdy girls need lovin too.



^^^this. If you're crying about not getting pussy just go with fat girls. They might not get as much dick and may actually fall for you're crying. I mean you're not exactly in a position to be picky. Just find one and treat her out to the all you can eat buffet or something and take her back home after....on the bus or in a cab maybe?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 11, 2013)

Wtf Jevlin? You're being picky!?!?? Dude, fat girls are the horniest people around! You got a lot to learn my man.

I changed my mind, I'm not sending no hooker. You'd probably only wanna watch cartoons with her or something.


----------



## chrisotpherm (Dec 11, 2013)

DF said:


> Fat & nerdy girls need lovin too.



This is true and fat girls will always be great during a bulk as you know they have food. Lolol!!!


----------



## Azog (Dec 11, 2013)

The pump is the cure.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 11, 2013)

just go get drunk and get a few chubby ones drunk, bang u some chubbys, and move on, BUT make damn sure they swallow! fat girls will lie to u about swallowing even tho they love it,

COME ON KEV BE A MAN! high school chicks are dumb, ur a college boy now go get some fatties! pound out each of their holes, give em the shitty dipstick, ull be fine!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 11, 2013)

oh lord....................................................................................................................................


----------



## trim (Dec 11, 2013)

sounds like you have no game man.  sucks to be you


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm 45 and high school girls still make me cry


----------



## trim (Dec 11, 2013)

haha anyone reamember that tight end that used to play for the packers in the 90's? think his name was mark chamura or something like that.  He too liked the high school girls, liked them so much that he slept with one of his daughters friends lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 11, 2013)

That's what I like about them High School Girls. I get older.....they stay the saaaame age.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 11, 2013)

Like I said in your last thread. Just kill yourself.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 11, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That's what I like about them High School Girls. I get older.....they stay the saaaame age.



Oh shit breaking out the Dazed and Confused quote!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 11, 2013)

Alpha, it seemed like the right time.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 11, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Alpha, it seemed like the right time.



Perfect Timing!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 11, 2013)

I got an idea.

Go get a mask, and a rubber gun.  Go to the quick stop and tell them to fill up a sack with Skoal and cash.  Wait 5 minutes in the parking lot.

Plead Guilty, go to prison and get all the sex you can handle.  You wont need a car there either.


----------



## bronco (Dec 11, 2013)

Kevlin you are one funny dude. Is this a serious post? If so there is some real solid advice above


----------



## ccpro (Dec 12, 2013)

Kev, can I call you Kev...ok swell, I had the same problem.....   You need to self medicate, punch yourself in the face 2-300 times and mean it.  I promise you'll thank me!!!


----------



## toronto13 (Dec 12, 2013)

We need to get this guy on 1000 mg of test to turn his vagina back into a penis


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2013)

what a pussy


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 12, 2013)

Kevlin said:


> What the hell I made a thread asking how to stop crying and u switched the thread topic to dogs? Unless we are talking about female dogs this threads going back to the op. Thread topic; bitches



Fine then see if she has a cat then!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 12, 2013)

Holy christ this pathetic. Get a grip and move on dude. HS is OVER


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Dec 12, 2013)

This guy has to be a troll. If not then take this bull shiit somewhere else.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 12, 2013)

DF said:


> Can we trade this guy & bring Tiller back instead?



I will offer to drive him to the airport...


----------



## stonetag (Dec 13, 2013)

Lie the advice from coltmc4545





bronco said:


> Kevlin you are one funny dude. Is this a serious post? If so there is some real solid advice above


The best advice so far was so well quoted by Coltmc4545,  "just kill yourself" Yeah coltmc4545... sorry


----------



## Joliver (Dec 13, 2013)

Kevlin said:


> Lmao I was like lmao I'm in college girls here are fat and nerdy man that's why its college.




This is the best advice I can give you; I gave it to your mom and it served her well last night:  Quit crying like a little bitch, it wont last forever.


----------



## don draco (Dec 13, 2013)

Growing a pair would be a start


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 13, 2013)

Kev, kev, kev, WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO YOURSELF!!! Please tell me you havent been ****ing her cat,, dude they scratch


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 13, 2013)

This guy should be put on a list "no firearms"…


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 13, 2013)

Kevlin, might I suggest that perhaps you are seeking to address the problem too late after your intended betrothed's formative years? 

An alternative: engage your target earlier on in her development (let's say 3rd or 4th grade) and convey your worldly lessons upon her THEN. Do this incessantly, as "women" of that age tend to require repeated contact. Use email, voicemail, Facebook, IM and any other available medium to reach her at all hours of the day (and night - they don't require much sleep at that age) to mold her tender psyche. Once she's reached the age of consent you'll have a "well adjusted" Kelvinette ready and willing to meet your every need.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 14, 2013)

I hope I die when I'm 90 ****ing a 20 year old fat chick.


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

Ypu gotta be an onion Kelvin, make them hoes cry over you


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 14, 2013)

what a pussy


----------



## Yaya (Dec 15, 2013)

Kevin, you seem like a solid bro.. A bit sensitive but solid.

Time will heal my friend.. Tomorrow morning I plan on going to church even though we are having a snow storm here in New England..
While attending church I will say a pray for you and your situation .. I will pray to saint tobey.... He is the patron saint of "people that can't stop crying because they look like Prince and there high school girlfriend left them"


----------



## stonetag (Dec 15, 2013)

"It puts the lotion in the basket" Jeezus Kel just get the operation and set yourself free!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 15, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Kevin, you seem like a solid bro.. A bit sensitive but solid.
> 
> Time will heal my friend.. Tomorrow morning I plan on going to church even though we are having a snow storm here in New England..
> While attending church I will say a pray for you and your situation .. I will pray to saint tobey.... He is the patron saint of "people that can't stop crying because they look like Prince and there high school girlfriend left them"


Now thats freaking funny Yaya!


----------



## Magical (Dec 16, 2013)

stonetag said:


> "It puts the lotion in the basket" Jeezus Kel just get the operation and set yourself free!



Ha ha. Tuck it, dance and video tape it


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 25, 2015)

For posterity.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 25, 2015)

"One time at bandcamp" I took a flute and shoved it up his ass and it made beautiful music!!


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 25, 2015)

DF said:


> Fat & nerdy girls need lovin too.



Yeah, during those cold winter months they're in high demand.. But cometh summertime.. 

No, wait, shade's important, too.. 

Nerdy girls are either super feisty or uber boring - no inbetweeners..


----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dude take some ai


----------



## Driven1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

Kevlin said:


> What the hell I made a thread asking how to stop crying and u switched the thread topic to dogs? Unless we are talking about female dogs this threads going back to the op. Thread topic; bitches


How to stop is dont start.


----------



## Kevlin (Mar 1, 2015)

Driven1234 said:


> How to stop is dont start.



I made this thread over a year ago lol was shitty Times met people at college and they were all going after my high school crushes or friends with benefits and I felt like shit.


----------



## mickems (Mar 1, 2015)

Kevlin said:


> I made this thread over a year ago lol was shitty Times met people at college and they were all going after my high school crushes or friends with benefits and I felt like shit.




Don't worry Kev, you can get plenty of friends with benefits on this forum.


----------



## longchopp (Mar 2, 2015)

I would get a man haircut.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 2, 2015)

Kevlin this is ur alter ego kevlins

GET OVER IT! Go get a hooker!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevlin said:


> I made this thread over a year ago lol was shitty Times met people at college and they were all going after my high school crushes or friends with benefits and I felt like shit.



Kevlin, I just want you to know that I, for one, would never go after your high school crush.

Unless we were in prison together, then I'd make him my bitch faster than you can say "Go make me sammich".


----------

